# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم CS-TooL Dongle تحديثات :  CS-Tool 1.57.1 Added Qualcomm Customize Flashing & Qualcomm eMMC Storage Mode etc...

## mohamed73

*CS-Tool 1.57.1 Added Qualcomm Customize Flashing & Qualcomm eMMC Storage Mode.. etc...*  *Whats New*   *Added Support CPU 
- Qualcomm MSM8976 - Snapdragon 652
- Qualcomm Image/Flash Customizing
-- Flash any Partition can select & unselect
- Qualcomm eMMC Storage Download Mode
-- Quote:      
- Firehorse Protocal updated for Lenovo, vivo, oppo* 
Supported List of Features: 
Add Supported CPU
Qualcomm MSM 8X10 - SnapDragon 200
Qualcomm MSM 8X12 - SnapDragon 200
Qualcomm MSM 8909 - SnapDragon 210
Qualcomm MSM 8916 - SnapDragon 410
Qualcomm MSM 8929 - SnapDragon 415
Qualcomm MSM 8917 - SnapDragon 425
Qualcomm MSM 8936 - SnapDragon 610
Qualcomm MSM 8939 - SnapDragon 615
Qualcomm MSM 8976 - Snapdragon 652 
Support CPU : Qualcomm MSM 8X10,8X12,8909,8916,8929,8917,8936,8939,8976 - Generic Phones/Brands
* Read Info
* Read android Properties
* Read Firmware (CST Format)
* Write Factory FW (Factory Format *.xml & CST Format )
* Write Fimrware (CST Format)
* Read patten lock ( Android Version 4.X.X & 5.X.X)
* Reset Patten lock ( Android Version 6.X.X)
* Reset user lock (Android Version Support upto 6.X.X)
* Reset FileSystem (Android Version Support upto 6.X.X)
* Read phone Book
* Read Contacts Book
* Read Call History 
- Android File/Media Manager
--Support CPU : Qualcomm MSM 8X10,8X12,8909,8916,8929,8917,8936,8939 - Generic Phones/Brands
- Internal Storage- All Files - Completly Browse all file wit Tree View and Export any 
- Internal Storage - Privacy - Export All images , Audio, Videos files
- Internal Storage - System - Export System images, Images , Audio, Videos files
- Images - Select fr om Dropdown for All images Or Selected images fr om Internal Storage Privacy
- Audio - Select fr om Dropdown for All Audio Or Selected images fr om Internal Storage Privacy
- Video - Select fr om Dropdown for All Video Or Selected images fr om Internal Storage Privacy
- APK - Easy Tab for Export Apk Fr om Internal Storage - All files
- ZIP - easy Tab For Zip Archive fr om Internal Storage - All files
- Images - Easy Tab Images fr om internal Storage - all files
- Export Current Item
- Export all Items
- Export all select items 
Phone Data Can able to Read on 
- Phone Hang On logo or Boot Looped
- Phone Dead
- Phone SemiDead
- Phone Broken 
* phone Must be boot Via USB and not erased/Format
* MTK Android Only Supported
* Generic Brands/Phones Support only support 
*** Not Required Root the phonr
*** Not Required USB Debugging
*** Not Required Credits
*** Not Required internet connect
*** Not Required any Credits or logs 
- Auto Boot
- Customize Boot - use Can Select "prog_emmc_firehose_XXXX.mbn - fr om  Factory file , and send us logs if Shows unknow MSM ID/Processor ID 
download link
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Another Hot Updates On the way    More Interesting Pre News   * Follow us on Facebook  Best Regards
CS-Tool

----------

